# Guess I'm a Fair Weather Deer Hunter



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I must be a Fair Weather Hunter anymore. Went to the Farm this morning. Get there early, was walking to one of my Blinds, find Guy has turned his Cattle into the place, I left the Gate open so I had to go back close it. Get to the Blind find some had been using it.

Got settle in. Had Heater and Snacks, IPad to read, was ready for full day. But after few hours got to just hurting too bad. Hadn't seen a Deer one all I had was Antlerless Tags. Called my wife, she said if Deer was going to come through they already would have. She told me the way I was hurting might as well get home.

Got Pickup down there, loaded up, went to my Popup Blind found either wind or Cows got to it, still usable but.

Decided if it warms during an afternoon go to MDC Land or COE but not doing even what in the past I would consider cool. Use to be I always though of it just being weather nothing I could do about it and I have been in well below Zero and many feet of Snow.

Morning



Never had this before



Hey I was ready



I have two Deer in Freezer from Archery Season. I could have all I need but there was miscommunication between me and my wife. I could have gotten another Tag and got a Deer during warm weather. My wife said every time you buy third Tag you always wind up burning it but she didn't understand in past I was wasting my time Turkey hunting which this year I didn't.

big rockpile


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't feel bad. Seasoned hunters deserve to be warmed by a heater in the deer stand.  Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

rock enjoy your post and stories.....i find my self say "use to" way to much......


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

When I think of all the ways a suffered over the years I do not know if I was incredibly tough or extremely stupid. If I was just a little wimpier I may not be in all the pain I am today.

Too young stupid

Too old smart


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Same here in NEMO. Cold and snowy. DH and I have been taking turns in the timber but haven't seen a deer so far. Most of ours have been moving at night for the last month or so. 

I think they are smarter then we give them credit for being. Plus the hunting pressure is pretty intense around us with bow season, youth season and open season all back to back.

Good luck to all the hunters out there from Missouri or elsewhere.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Not too many years ago, sat in a foot of snow all day. Didn't see a thing.



big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

badlander said:


> Same here in NEMO. Cold and snowy. DH and I have been taking turns in the timber but haven't seen a deer so far. Most of ours have been moving at night for the last month or so.
> 
> I think they are smarter then we give them credit for being. Plus the hunting pressure is pretty intense around us with box season, youth season and open season all back to back.
> 
> Good luck to all the hunters out there from Missouri or elsewhere.


 Warms up I'm thinking go over there on COE Land see if I can kill a Doe.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Talked to Yooper friend who is a State cop. Said so much snow there about 52 inches that he didn't even go out hunting. I asked if he thought the deer had made it to the yards before the storm and he said he didn't think they all had as he saw one along the road Saturday a doe up to her shoulders in the white stuff. Told me was a good thing I had decided to stay home this year as I wouldn't have been able to get with in 150 yards of the cabin till the drive got plowed..

 Al


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

It's going down into the single digits here tonight then slowly warming up as the weekend approaches again. 

We went out for about three hours yesterday after getting an inch worth of snow. Just enough to track the deer around. The weather service said the snow started between four and five AM. DH went out at 6:30. There were fresh deer tracks all over the property but nary a deer to be seen. All the tracks looked to be does with no bucks trailing so I'm wondering if the rut has peaked here already.

We went out together before sunset and the most interesting thing we saw was where a turkey had been scratching around for acorns in the timber. It tore up a good twenty foot circle of leaves. Never saw turkey active like that during the day during deer season and the deer no where to be found. 

I'm probably not going to go out till the weather moderates later in the week. 

Yeah, I'm a wimp but I would rather be a warm wimp than a cold one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Today I switched scopes on Rifles, got one sighted in. Talked with a Guy hunting over in an area I was considering hunting. He said it was crazy over there with people.

There was a record number of Deer killed over the weekend but way too many Does. Thing is all I have is Doe Tags.

big rockpile


----------

